# PC Video Streaming to HDTV



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

This may not be the location to discuss my intentions. Years past I had a BUD..big ugly dish satellite dish in the backyard. Those 30 years I had this BUD, I subscribed to the Denver 8 channels. These are the Denver, Co area TV stations...such as NBC,CBS,ABC, FOX and others. When C-Band went south, I moved to Dish Network, which I've had since 2003.

So, here's my plan. I talked to a few people in the Computer/HDTV market to try and get these Denver stations on my computer. Which I have done the past few months. Most (9News.com) and couple others in Denver are now broadcasting their news online. It's call video streaming. If you don't believe me, go to www.9news.com/video/9newsonline.aspx. 9News.com streams their news casts each morning, noon, and evenings. I can watch the new casts as though I'm watching 9news (NBC) living in Denver. All this from my computer.

Now, here's what I've done. Ordered a #3100 Sewell HDdeck ....with USB to HDMI cables. http://sewelldirect.com/Sewell-HD-Deck-USB-to-HDMI.asp. Price..$99.00 smackers. This item (#3100) is designed to cable anything on my PC screen( with XP Home) to a HDTV screen by this #3100 HDdeck adapter system. I have a 50' Directron HDMI High Speed Gold Plated 24AWG cable, CL3 Rated, RoHS Compliant...$67.00 smackers going from the Computer to the HDTV. I've downloaded all the drivers that HDdeck requires, and everything is connected correctly. However, I'm having some issues with "mirroring the PC screen to the TV screen.

Anyone here has done this setup, or know how to solve the problem(s)?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

How's their tech support? Looks like an interesting solution..if you can make it work. Does your PC match the min requirements on the spec sheet?


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Their (Sewelldirect) tech support is very good. One man there did it all to get me setup. I have an older HP PC which has all the bells and whistles, and plenty of ram, etc.

I had it working just great until I moved the PC to another room, and since it is hit and miss getting the thing to work. One day I can get the 9News full screen on my HDTV, and when I log off the PC, that is another matter trying to get the same as the day before. Must me something I'm doing wrong with the display properties in my PC, or how to extend the mirroring effects.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I just use the HDMI out on my laptop.. auto switches to dual screens (side by side).. then I just run the streaming on screen 2.. even have a optical cable so I can get 5.1 audio too..


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Skeeterman said:


> Their (Sewelldirect) tech support is very good. One man there did it all to get me setup. I have an older HP PC which has all the bells and whistles, and plenty of ram, etc.
> 
> I had it working just great until I moved the PC to another room, and since it is hit and miss getting the thing to work. One day I can get the 9News full screen on my HDTV, and when I log off the PC, that is another matter trying to get the same as the day before. Must me something I'm doing wrong with the display properties in my PC, or how to extend the mirroring effects.


If all you want to do is mirror (and not extended display) then you've spent about $150 too much. Though, knowing what your display capabilities on your PC are would be good.

One of these to split your HDMI port on your PC (may need an DVI/HDMI adapter if it's an 'older' PC):

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2

vs: $99 usb/hdmi. This is re-encoding on-the-fly according info page. You're not getting the same quality as direct from your display adapter. Though, I do like how they include the audio.

As far as an HDMI cable, you were robbed - plain and simple:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024008&p_id=3993&seq=1&format=2

Any 6-12ft HDMI over $10 is robbery.

As far as to why it's hit/miss, your streaming the news from the internet. It could be anything from the new station, to your internet provide to your networking. For video, anything but wired networking (i.e. no WiFi) and your asking for the trouble you're running into.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, maybe your PC is older and doesn't have certain things. Mine with Win 7 Home Premium has Media Center built in and the video output includes an HDMI port. I run normal PC functions to a 19" monitor and the HDMI goes to a 32" TV. I can pick and choose what goes to which screen. I could easily drag a browser window to the TV to watch web videos like your distant news programs.

50' HDMI Cable you said? How about $38 instead of $67?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024005&p_id=2110&seq=1&format=2

They have other quality and speed options for a little more, but seriously, would anybody be able to tell?


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Doh... :shrug: Thought you said 5', not 50'... $67 isn't so bad then. Still on the high side but not too unreasonable.


----------

